# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kako provodite vrijeme sa zahtjevnom bebom?

## Cherry13

Pretraživala sam forum, ali pronašla sam samo dosta stare objave, iz 2009.godine pa mi je bilo glupo išta pisati tamo. Ako negdje postoji već ovakva tema ,a da nije baš toliko stara , ispričavam se i neka admini slobodno uklone post. 

Kako i sam naslov kaže , zanima me kako provodite vrijeme sa zahtjevnim bebama, tko ih ima. 
Moja curica je 4 i pol mjeseca i ništa ju ne zadovoljava, samo bi se nosala, a i tada ćak nekada zna kenjkati,tko više zna zašto...Tomu je kriva situacija u kojoj smo se našle,naime živjele smo do nedavno kod mojih roditelja, gdje je uvijek puna kuća,i uvijek je netko bio oko nje,i nije bio problem da ju se nosa.Sada smo se vratile kući ,suprug radi veći dio dana, i ja sam u problemu. Ne mogu ju ostaviti više od 5 min samu, odmah plače. Gdje god ju stavim da se zabavlja bude mirna samo 5 min ( u Baby gymu, u viperu, na puzlama na stomačiću pa pobacam igračke oko nje... u kolicima također ne želi biti,čim ju spustim razdere se, tako da su nam šetnje još samo pusta želja... Same smo većinom preko dana, tata radi,baka i djed su 30 km dalje,a meni ruke otpadaju od bolova (ima blizu 7 kg), i ne mogu ju više nosati koliko bi ona htjela.  :Sad:  Pomalo sam već počela pucati i nemam snage ... moram joj biti posvećena 100% dok je budna, a nemam više ideja što da radimo i kako da provedemo to vrijeme,a da mi nije na rukama.. :Rolling Eyes:  Ako koja mama ima slično iskustvo, svaki savjet i ideja su i više nego dobro došli...  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Nabavi neku nosiljku pa ces imati slobodne ruke.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, nosiljka. Ja sam joj u tom radila doručak jer drugačije nije htjela prestat kmečat.

----------


## žužy

Imam takvoga,evo danas napunio pet mj.
U kolicima izdrži nekad ni minutu a nekad se čak uspijem i najesti. To je plafon. Baby gim nula bodova...ni na trbuh više ne želi. Najdraže mu na rukama i to mora gledat napred. Nedaj Bože da mu nekaj slučajno promakne.
S tim da sam ja nabavila nosiljku i maramu u nadi da rasteretim ruke i neče ni čuti...vrišti ko lud u nutra. Mislim da mu se ne sviđa kaj nema otvoreni pogled prema naprijed. A tak da ga nosim se baš i ne preporuča.
Ima preko osam kila i ruke me strašno bole...ruke i zglobovi i koljena :Undecided: 
S tim da moj danju i spava na meni i ne može sam zaspati,tako da rijetko imam priliku počinuti ruke. I to mi je veliki problem.
Kako provodimo dan...pucam loptu po dvorištu ,to mu je fora. Dok ispucamo u nutra sve čega god se sjetim,idemo van. Teško je sad preko dana dok piči sunce i jedva nalazim hlada..ne pitaj.kaj radimo dok kiša pada...njurga cijeli dan.
Pročitala sam na više mjesta - proči će..tak da čekam da prođe. :Cool:

----------


## Cherry13

> Nabavi neku nosiljku pa ces imati slobodne ruke.


To sam zaboravila napisati, imamo ring sling i ne pali  :Sad:  Bude u njemu maksimalno 10-ak min , ma puno sam i napisala,bude i manje, i počne se izvijati, kmečati ko luda! Stavila sam ju i u položaj na bok,da bar malo vidi oko sebe dok je u slingu, ali ne vrijedi. Problem je u tome što voli da ju se nosi tako da vidi svijet. E sad, dosta sam se informirala o nosiljkama, i koliko sam upućena jedina ergonomski ispravna nosiljka u kojoj dijete može biti okrenuto licem prema naprijed je Ergo 360,koji me strah kupovati jer košta preko 1000 kn, i što ako se ispostavi da vrtirepka ne želi ni u njemu nešto duže biti, pa tek tak bi pošizila! A i MM bi me razbio, previše para bacamo na te neke njene fore i igračke ,a ni jedna se pravo ne koristi  :Undecided:

----------


## Beti3

Ti svoju 4,5 mjesecnu bebu smatras zahtjevnom zato jer ti zeli biti u rukama? 
To nije zahtjevna beba, to je pravo svake bebe  :Smile:  . Prvu godinu bebe se nosaju, tako dobivaju upravo ono sto im treba. Tako se bolje razvijaju. Kad postane samostalno pokretna, vise joj nosanje nece trebati.

----------


## Cherry13

Jao Žužy,identićno kao kod mene,iako mislim da ti je utoliko gore nego meni samo zbog tog dnevnog spavanja...moja bar hoće zaspati u našem krevetu, ali najčešće nakon svih mogućih pokušaja davanja dudice,draganja, diranja ,pa malo vodice itd. ipak zaspi jer joj dam da malo vuče siku  :Nope:  Od toga ju pokušavam odviknuti, i ne želim da mi se tako uspavljuje,al nekako na kraju ipak izgubim strpljenje, i nakon pola sata-sat natezanja s njom joj ponudim siku. Ni sama ne znam kako će se uspavljivati kad jednom prestane sisati.I da, stalno se nadam da će sa nekim novim mjesecom starosti postati možda malo lakše, ali sve više sam svjesna da neće,nego može biti samo još napornije...

----------


## Cherry13

> Ti svoju 4,5 mjesecnu bebu smatras zahtjevnom zato jer ti zeli biti u rukama? 
> To nije zahtjevna beba, to je pravo svake bebe  . Prvu godinu bebe se nosaju, tako dobivaju upravo ono sto im treba. Tako se bolje razvijaju. Kad postane samostalno pokretna, vise joj nosanje nece trebati.


Ma znam, i svjesna sam toga, kad ju gledam dok ju tako držim nebi da nikada odraste, jer znam da će mi jednog dana faliti i to nosanje i sve što mi je danas teško, ali kad sve ima svoje granice, i ne mogu podnjeti više da me toliko bole ruke, jednostavno nemam više toliko snage u rukama za nju  :Sad:

----------


## Jadranka

> Jao Žužy,identićno kao kod mene,iako mislim da ti je utoliko gore nego meni samo zbog tog dnevnog spavanja...moja bar hoće zaspati u našem krevetu, ali najčešće nakon svih mogućih pokušaja davanja dudice,draganja, diranja ,pa malo vodice itd. ipak zaspi jer joj dam da malo vuče siku  Od toga ju pokušavam odviknuti, i ne želim da mi se tako uspavljuje,al nekako na kraju ipak izgubim strpljenje, i nakon pola sata-sat natezanja s njom joj ponudim siku. Ni sama ne znam kako će se uspavljivati kad jednom prestane sisati.I da, stalno se nadam da će sa nekim novim mjesecom starosti postati možda malo lakše, ali sve više sam svjesna da neće,nego može biti samo još napornije...


Ja bi joj bez imalo dvojbe dala sisu, ako zaspe na sisi, i ako je to ono sto zeli. Ovako se bezveze natezes pola sata-sat... a mogla bi odmoriti uz zaspalo dijete... Ili zasto ne, napraviti neke vjezbe za ledja da te manje bole kad je nosas... A ni ta potreba za nosanjem nece zauvijek trajati. Samo polako...

----------


## zutaminuta

Čini mi se da je prerano za odvikavanje od uspavljivanja na cici.
A i čemu? Tako najbrže utonu u san. Meni je to glavna tehnika i sada sa godinu i mjesec.
Neće spavati - na cica.  :Grin:  Za to vrijeme čitam internet, visim na forumu, milina.
Ako nećeš nosiljku, nabavi tablet i pusti da dijete vuče cicu. Možeš i ti začoriti s njom. Odmoriš se i ostatak dana pičiš ko nova.
Ja ne bih mogla izdržati da ne odspavam preko dana jednom.

----------


## žužy

Viš,ja bi sve dala da moj oče zaspati na cici...

*Beti*,zakaj druge bebe oko mene ne koriste pravo na nosanje? :Laughing: 
Kud god se okrenem em zaspu same,em spavaju mirno,em sve kontra mojeg.
Dobro da postoji forum tak kaj znam da nismo sami. :Smile: 

Da,i ja sam čitala o Ergu 360 i cijena me odbila od sprobavanja.
Mene su leđa prestala peči sa ravno četri mj. Ruke su te koje najviše bole...a čak i nije da ga baš ja moram držati,voli se nositi kod bilo koga. Samo ko god ga primi,svima je teški pa ga brzo vrate.

----------


## Jadranka

Ako nista drugo, postat ce vam laske nosit bebu kad postane stablinija, prestane se izvijat prema natrag i pocme se oslanjat prema naprijed... meni je lakse bilo nosit jednogodisnjaka nego bebu od 4 mjeseca.

----------


## eryngium

Nosamo se. Evo upravo i sad jer od 1:15 više ne želi zaspati. 
Ergo me spašavao dok nisu počele ove vrućine. Sad me strah da ne kolpa il mene il njega koliko se ugrijemo. Tako da je sad najčešće u rukama i ne idemo u duge šetnje kao prije. Ima oko 8.5kg tako da je trajanje šetnje obavit dućan i doma.
Od ostalog, vježbamo (jer to moramo) čim je relativno ok volje, igramo se, pjevam mu, pospremimo koliko mi dozvoli, odemo kod nekog u goste (kome ne smeta beba koja puno plače) da ga malo nosi umjesto mene. I tako dan po dan.
Cica mu je za pojest i za dudat u dnevnom spavanju. Nisam svladala, a ni neću jer je neizvedivo, vještinu istovremenog mog spavanja i njegovog cicanja tako da ne spavam.
Kolica ne znam zašto imam, valjda da mi bunker u autu ne bude prazan. U njima je možda 2x izdržao 10 min. 
Ko i žužy, čekam da prođe.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Mozda prodje, a mozda i ne. Mojem prvom nije proslo, a ima preko tri i pol godine. Sad ga ne nosam, ali ga zabavljam na druge nacine. 

S nosiljkama, tu je bitno znati da ne odgovaraju svim bebama sve nosiljke, ali jos cesce je problem u tome sto nisu dobro namjestene. Ili nosac smatra nosiljku stranim tijelom, a nosenje radnjom na koju je prisiljen. 

Cisto kao ilustracija -- ako nosim bebu zato da bih nosila bebu (jer ne znam sto bih drugo s njom), onda najcesce ni meni ni bebi to nosenje ne valja nista. Ja sam nervozna jer nosim bebu, umjesto da [radimnestodrugo], a beba je nervozna jer sam i ja takva. No, s druge strane, ako je beba u nosiljci jer je to jedini nacin da bude sa mnom (iliti na meni) dok ja radim nesto sto se napraviti mora, onda smo obje puno sretnije tako kako je. Ili ako se spremimo i odemo u setnju, ono kad koracas zustro i brzo i drzis tempo. 

Bebe svasta vide kad su okrenute prema unutra, samo ih treba pravilno namjestiti. Ili, u brdu raznih nosiljki, mogu ici i na ledja.

----------


## Cherry13

Eryngium jao jao, i moja je noćas imala tulum, dobro mi općenito ne spavamo noću zadnjih mjesec i pol, prolazimo kroz regresiju spavanja..  :Crying or Very sad:  Tako da ja hvatam priliku preko dana da odspavam bar pola sata-sat kad uspijem pored malene.. Ali ja nju bar ne moram nosati po noci ( sad sam pokucala u drvo odmah ) , ali zato stalno traži ciku, i to svakih 15-ak min  :Undecided:   i naravno ako ju ostavim da spava pored mene nema razlike, isto se budi i dere  :Sad:

----------


## Cherry13

Razmišljam i o probi neke druge nosiljke, ne mora odmah biti skupi ergo, možda mei tai, ili nešto slično, nema veze što se ne gleda prema naprijed, možda bi nam ćak i odgovaralo, jer maloprije smo bile u šetnji ćak 10 min u slingu, ali sam skužila da nju naživcira i samo montiranje u sling, jer se malo napatim dok ju namjestim ispravno. Možda joj već tada bude lagano dosta,pa joj se ni neda biti u tome jer se već unervozila..ne znam :/

----------


## eryngium

Moj isto nije nikad bio za ring sling. Htjela sam ga koristiti za po doma dok kuham, spremam itd. jer je tanji i lakši od npr. Erga. Al dok ga namjestim on je izgubio živce i ne da se smiriti. Tako da sling eno stoji na dnu ormara. 
Ne mora nosiljka biti Ergo, može bilo koja slična a da je ergonomski ok. Probaj pogledati i polovne. Zna se naći sasvim očuvanih i za nevelike pare. Na FB ima grupa o nošenju djece gdje se potražuje i nudi koješta za nošenje.
Meni je Ergo bio izbor zbog umetka za novorođenče jer sam ga od početka jako puno nosila zbog grčića, kolika, bljucanja, refluksa, mjesečeve mjene,  štajavišeznamčega...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## vertex

Ja sam svojedobno to rješavala tako da bismo bili u šetnji otprilike 6 sati dnevno. U šetnji je mali zahtjevni bio budan i zainteresiran, samo je trebao šetati tako da on vidi šta se događa i da je raznoliko. I ne u krug, ili barem ne ako mu je promjer manji od dva kilometra :D
Doma mu je bio dosadno, i u biti ništa nije pomagalo. Dojenje toliko koliko je trajalo, spavao je super, a ostak vremena je bilo preživljavaje do izlaska (izlazaka).

----------


## žužy

To bi bilo izvedivo kad bi htio u kolica,di bi nam bio kraj. 
Ide spavat cca svakih sat vremena,tak da večinu tog njegvog sata budnosti provedemo vani. Samo kaj tu ruke nadrapaju.
I ja probala svoga u ring sling i u boba nosiljku. 
Veli frendica samo hodaj,čim kreneš bude se smiril...njen cijele Plitvice obišel u njoj. Moj je samo vrištal sve jače i odustala sam. 
Nedugo smo dobili nosiljku na poklon i bio je tri min. u njoj..no nije mi žao jer nije erg. ispravna več jedna od onih 'visilica'. I za te tri min. mu se koma urezala u butine.

----------


## Cherry13

Moja L je sada budna u prosjeku sat i pol do 2 sata,a spava svakako, od 30 min do 2 h, nikad ne znaš koliko bi mogla.. tako da stvarno treba biti domišljat kako ispuniti to vrijeme. Kad bi bar htjela biti mirna u kolicima,pa satima bi hodala s njom, nije uopće problem.. još smo ju namjerno prebacili iz one korpe u sportski dio čim je prošla 4 mj,jer imaju nulti položaj,pa nije toliko zbuksana i da baš ništa ne vidi kao dok je bila u korpi, ali nema tu neke razlike kod nje. Možda kad počne sjediti bude htjela u kolica,tko će ju znati  :Cekam:

----------


## žužy

Točno tak i kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Moja L je sada budna u prosjeku sat i pol do 2 sata,a spava svakako, od 30 min do 2 h, nikad ne znaš koliko bi mogla.. tako da stvarno treba biti domišljat kako ispuniti to vrijeme. Kad bi bar htjela biti mirna u kolicima,pa satima bi hodala s njom, nije uopće problem.. još smo ju namjerno prebacili iz one korpe u sportski dio čim je prošla 4 mj,jer imaju nulti položaj,pa nije toliko zbuksana i da baš ništa ne vidi kao dok je bila u korpi, ali nema tu neke razlike kod nje. Možda kad počne sjediti bude htjela u kolica,tko će ju znati


Od srca ti želim uspjeh u tome. 
Meni nije. Prva dva puta smo se lijepo prošetali, bila sam presretna. Treći put sam 1.5km uzbrdo gurala kolica krcata špeže i nosila njega u drugoj ruci. Kako mi se sličan scenarij ponovio i iduća dva puta, u načelu sam odustala od kolica. Probam svako toliko opet al obično ne izdrži dulje od 10 min i to kad je iznimno dobre volje u startu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Christine

Ima tema na 0-1 "kako izgleda vas radni dan". Ne znam s moba linkat na post, evo na temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61505-K...-quot-sa-bebom

Ja sam taman prilicno detaljno opisala dok je mali bio star kao tvoja beba. (2.2.2016.)

Htio je u setnju, al zapravo sam se isto cijeli dan bavila njime, a dok je spavao pokusavala biti korak ispred. I danas radim to da dok spava unaprijed pripremim. Pogotovo sad dok puže i stalno mi se penje po nogama, hoce u sudjericu, kotaci od kolica u predsoblju su privlacniji od torte, a uticnice, kablovi, opruge ga privlace elektromagnetskim silama  :Smile:  Jesmo mi struju zastitili, al on sad sve grize, nikad ne znas sto ce napraviti. Sad s 9,5 mj je konacno prestao stalno padati. Vec sam poludila od toga da mi skoro svaki dan zvekne glavom nekamo, a stalno pazim na njega.

I da, vec sam napisala - ja sam za raspored. Meni je to znacajno olaksalo zivot i svima preporucam, al razumijem da nekome ne pase.

----------


## Christine

Sto se tice setnje, meni se cinilo da hoce u setnju, koliko god treba, al sam ustanovila da dok je jos bio lezeci, mi smo isli u setnju na najdulji spavanac oko podne (zima je bila), a ako bih isla gdje ima puno rubnih kamena ili u ducane, to nije bila ista beba. Oko bozica sam samouvjereno otisla 2-3 km pjesice s njim u ducan, preko velike ceste u drugi kvart. Mislila sam da nikad necemo doma doci. Izludile ga blagajne, muzika, guzva... Mi smo uzivali u pravocrtnim kilometarskim setnjama bez rubnih kamena. 4-5 km, nikakav problem. Al ako udjem u ducan, druga prica.

----------


## Christine

Tako da ja mislim da moj nije bio zahtjevan, al mozda bi bio da nemamo isti ukus  :Smile:

----------


## Christine

Al mi smo otpocetka sami cijeli dan. Bake su nam prestare, nitko nam ne pomaze i kod vas je zbilja doslo do dramaticne promjene u stilu zivota. Ako je prije islo glatko, sigurno se trebate oboje malo naviknuti na nove uvjete pa ce sve biti super.

----------


## Cherry13

> Al mi smo otpocetka sami cijeli dan. Bake su nam prestare, nitko nam ne pomaze i kod vas je zbilja doslo do dramaticne promjene u stilu zivota. Ako je prije islo glatko, sigurno se trebate oboje malo naviknuti na nove uvjete pa ce sve biti super.


To sigurno, koliko je promjena velika meni (nama) toliko je i njoj. Sigurna sam da ćemo se s vremenom naviknuti pa će sve to ići više-manje rutinski,samo nam treba vremena... :/

----------


## Cherry13

Ne očekujem da će išta postati lakše, mislim da može možda još eventualni biti teže kad propuže,prohoda.. ali kažem vjerojatno ću se ja naviknuti na sve to,i pomiriti sa time s vremenom

----------


## eryngium

> Tako da ja mislim da moj nije bio zahtjevan, al mozda bi bio da nemamo isti ukus


Ne bih nikad za bebu koja želi biti u kolicima i koja je sposobna sama spavati, bez cice u ustima, hopsanja na lopti, ili nošenja, rekla da je zahtjevna.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo. Svatko za sebe zna što mu je kriterij za zahtjevno.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cherry13

Evo da ja malo i pohvalim svoju curku, jutros je provela ćak 15 min sama u viperu bez da ju ja zabavljam, smijala se nečemu od tih igračaka ko luda  :Klap:  Čudesa sam napravila po kući u tih 15 min  :Laughing:

----------


## Christine

> Da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo. Svatko za sebe zna što mu je kriterij za zahtjevno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Pa nisam ni ja rekla da je zahtjevno. Ali sam u jednoj knjizi procitala da su neka djeca "brža", neka "sporija". Ne znam tocno koje izraze su koristili, ali misli se na temperament. Ako je velika razlika izmedju maminog i bebinog temperamenta, dijete moze biti "zahtjevno". Ne znam koliko tu ima istine, ali mislim da je opcenito medju ljudima tako pa zasto ne bi i ovdje bilo. 

Ja sam neprekidno animirala do trenutka kad je bilo spavanje, jer ako ne bih, ne bi se umorio i ne bi spavao. Ako ne bi spavao postao bi nervozan. Ili ako ne bi bocica bila na vrijeme, bio bi nervozan. Ili ako ga ne bih nocu poslije jela nosila dok ne podrigne, a to je znalo biti i po sat vremena, bio bi drugi dan nervozan. Ili ako bi bila televizija upaljena (kod susjeda), ista stvar. Itd. Bilo je super kad je sve bilo optimalno. I bilo je 99% vremena. 

Ako bi bio nervozan, onda sve bude jos gore. Nece zaspat, ja se izbezumim itd. Zato mislim da za neku djecu sigurno ima prostora za smanjenje zahtjevnosti, samo nisu sve bebe iste. I svakako govorim o zdravim bebama.

Meni se svidjela u vecem dijelu knjiga Sretna beba-Tajna smirenog i samouvjerenog roditeljstva. Ali mozda i to jer je na tragu onoga sto mi intuitivno pase i bez te knjige. (Na neke sam stvari naravno okrenula ocima, al neke zbilja carobno funkcioniraju).

----------


## Christine

> Evo da ja malo i pohvalim svoju curku, jutros je provela ćak 15 min sama u viperu bez da ju ja zabavljam, smijala se nečemu od tih igračaka ko luda  Čudesa sam napravila po kući u tih 15 min


Super!  :Smile:

----------


## Christine

I mi smo "vjezbali" samostalno zabavljanje  :Smile:

----------


## Christine

I citaj joj puno. Nema veze sto ne razumije. Uzmi Zvonimira Baloga ili neke druge smjesne pjesmice i citaj. Tebi ce bit smijesno pa ce i beba bit vesela. Meni sad bilo tko da dodje ja mu uvalim slikovnice i oni citaju pola sata.

----------


## žužy

> Evo da ja malo i pohvalim svoju curku, jutros je provela ćak 15 min sama u viperu bez da ju ja zabavljam, smijala se nečemu od tih igračaka ko luda  Čudesa sam napravila po kući u tih 15 min


Hahaha bravo!
Moj najduže odspi oko podneva,evo danas tri sata.
Nakon toga je bil pol vure u kolicima.  :Shock:  letjela sam jest,wc,i koje kaj i onda stala pa ga gledam kak se smije i nisam znala kaj bi još mogla :lool: 
Kak veliš...čudesa.
Prva dva mjeseca kak se rodil,vozila sam ga u kolicima i do sat i pol...sad mi je to nestvarno.

----------


## žužy

> I citaj joj puno. Nema veze sto ne razumije. Uzmi Zvonimira Baloga ili neke druge smjesne pjesmice i citaj. Tebi ce bit smijesno pa ce i beba bit vesela. Meni sad bilo tko da dodje ja mu uvalim slikovnice i oni citaju pola sata.



Eto i čitat sam mu pokušala,i pričat priče...neda se to njemu,nema volje za to. Samo da se ide,ide,ide.
Delat nekaj hahaha!

----------


## eryngium

Čitam, rijetko i za sad neuspješno jer se više otimamo za tu slikovnicu nego što sluša što čitam. Pjevanje voli, to ga obično smiri. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*eryn*,i moj voli dok mu  pjevam. Pjevanjem i hopsanjem ga uspavljujem.
Čitam kolke se žene bave kučanskim poslovima kad beba navečer zaspi. Ja moram napravaviti kaj mislim do 8 navečer jer kad ga jednom uspavam to je to. Ma...puno bi mi lakše palo to nosanje da bar moźe zaspat/ostat spavat sam.

----------


## eryngium

> Ma...puno bi mi lakše palo to nosanje da bar moźe zaspat/ostat spavat sam.


E baš to.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## kli_kli

Ja jos uvek cekam da moja sedmomesecna beba pocne malo spavati samostalno. Uspavljivanje mi nije problem, ni nosanjem ni kako god, ali rado bih da bar ponekad odspava sama u krevetu. Bas ne moze. Super je srecna i sve, ali spava samo krpelj style :D

----------


## palčica

Nisam čitala sve savjete.... pognae kao jeftinija i ništa lošija varijanta erga (a ima ih i povoljnih), i budha položaj u slingu (prema van). Vječno nošenje, kakve sprave i gymovi za bebe, kolica, to naš vilenjak nije uvažavao ni pod razno kao ni išta drugo što je kvartovske bebe zadovoljavalo. Poslije je ljuljačka u kući dolazila u obzir. I samo nošenje. Puno smo pričali, pokazivali, čitali i listali slikovnice (od 8. mj. do sada ih ne preskače nijedan dan). Uz bezbroj sadržaja, tu nije popustio ni sa skoro sada četiri. Što je ovo, zašto ono, objasni mi ovo, čitaj ono. Zadrži li tu zahtjevnost, da te utješim, zanimljivo je i stekneš kondiciju.  :Smile:

----------


## Cherry13

E čitati slikovnice sam i ja nedavno počela, i to sam našla neke stare Ivica i Marica, Mačak u čizmama itd. pa sam počela svojoj L svaki dan po malo čitati. Gleda ona slike , sve je tu nešto šareno,ali ne dugo, izgubi interes. Mislim da je možda ipak zericu premala za to,pa sam ih odlučila ostaviti za još koji mjesec kasnije kad možda budem imala malo više njene pažnje  :Smile:  Evo danas sam naručila Mai Tai, i prodajem naš ring sling, idemo pokušati sa drugačijom nosiljkom, čini mi se da bi mi Mai Tai bilo lakše postaviti i brže,pa se možda malena ne bude odmah u startu unrvozila .. vidjeti ćemo ..  :Cekam:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni ring sling nije odgovarao. Stalno sam imala dojam da joj je preseklo dotok krvi na nogicama.

Zaključila sam kod svoje da se jadna izbezumi i počne paničariti ako nisam pored nje. Takva je od prvih mjeseci. Znala me usred spavanja krajičkom oka potražiti i ako bi vidjela da sam pored nje utonula bi odmah u san, i kasnije tu provjeru situacije ponoviti još jednom. Bilo mi je drago što joj na taj način ulijevam osjećaj sigurnosti, da sam tu i nigdje ne odlazim. Nemam dojam da je ona zbog toga zahtjevno dijete.

----------


## kli_kli

Moje drugo dete je tako kao zutina devojcica, trazio blizinu ali bio (i ostao) blage naravi. To mi nije bilo tesko, ali kad su zverke i zele samo mamu (kao 1. i 3.), e onda je drugacije. Ali i ja verujem da im ta 'zahtevnost' u stvari nece u zivotu naskoditi, cak sto vise mislim da je to obicno kompleksan splet zanimljivih osobina, samo sto nije lako odgojiti takvu decu.

----------


## marla-s

> , jer znam da će mi jednog dana faliti i to nosanje (


Ma sto posto. Eto plakat cu za danom kad budem imala 5 minuta bez da mi ruke otpadaju i bez da se osjecam kao da cu poludjeti.
Znam da je davni upis, ti sad vise ni nemas tih poteskoca. Ja imam sad, a imala sam i s prvim djetetom. Prvo je barem zeljelo u nosiljke, marame i ostale gluposti na koje sam potrosila stotine kuna, a beba sad ne zeli u nista od toga. I ne krivim je sto ne zeli biti skvrcena u tim slingovima. Ima tek 6 tjedana. 



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mateaaa

Ja sam svog nosila od tri tjedna starosti, prvo u marami.. isto se nanervirao dok bi se namjestila, ali onda sam počela lagano hopsati na mjestu dok se motamo i pjevati mu pa bi ga to smirilo. Onda jedan period nije htio uopće u maramu (negdje oko 3.,4. mj) pa sam ga nosila na rukama i vani kad bi išli. Onda sam kupila oblikovanu nosiljku i tad se opet zavolio nositi. Kolica su bila 0 bodova. Ni sek ne bi izdržao tako da smo se mi nosili jako puno i dugo dok nije prohodao. Tad je počeo pomalo opet u kolica. Ni sad baš ne voli dugo biti u njima ali ja sam zadovoljna koliko izdrži. Ali svejedno, meni su nosiljke  praktičnije (ili stvar navike) pa se još nosamo  tu i tamo.

----------

